

Ask HN: Android Mp3/Media Player? - dmn

Is there a Android equivalent to a Ipod Touch? As far as I have found, the only comparable option would be to buy a Android based smartphone.
======
mikecane
Look at the new Archos low-end. The 43 might be it:
[http://carrypad.com/2010/09/06/archos-43-hands-on-
overview-v...](http://carrypad.com/2010/09/06/archos-43-hands-on-overview-
videos-gallery/)

NO Google apps, tho.

